# Distance Learning Masters



## stayathomemum (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

Wondering if anyone can help me out - if my Distance Learning Masters from the UK was attested by UAE Embassy in London + FCO and I move to the UAE - will it be ok during the certificate equivalency process too?

Has anyone had experience in certifying a Distance Learning/Online Masters from an on the ground UK university in the UAE?

Thank you!


----------

